# Kids sucker derby in Omer?



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

Can someone help me with dates, times and events? Thanks


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

You might want to learn to use a search engine, it took less than 30 seconds to look up.
sat april 1st https://www.facebook.com/Sucker-Derby-for-Kids-946186728831275/


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks scooter


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/events/561708877369190/?acontext={"ref":"3","ref_newsfeed_story_type":"regular","action_history":"null"}


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

BillBuster said:


> Thanks scooter


your most welcome and good luck to your kids


----------



## ICEGUY (Aug 2, 2003)

Hopefully the weather will cooperate, me and my brother were in Omer Friday and they were catching em!! got the BBQ truck parked there too. a lot of FUN!!!!


----------

